# Wake Island diving and Spearing 3-1-09 and 3-2-09



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya'll, what a great weekend of diving in paridise. You'll be jealous after this one timed the boat ride Sunday and we went out toward the southwest corner of the Atoll and did a drift dive off Wilks point. Took3 mins 36 secs to get there.The boatdriver just folloed the dive flag and picked us up as we surfaced. This dive was all camera due to the high number of sharkes said to be in the area. Well we didn't see any sharks that's what we set out for. it was still a great dive wewere just going where the current took us, and it was cool. 

Monday we set out to D-bouy 1 min 48 secs to get there,on the south shore both days were 1 foot or less on the south shore, where we normally dive. went down with spearguns in hand did pretty good got a few fish forthe table.There is a pic of me holding them up sporting my PFF T-shirt. Enjoy the pics. The Moray has posed for pics so many times he is like a pet, we feed him and another one that livesin the harbor.

The water temp got down to 79° today, I might havepull out the wetsuit for next weekend.

Peace and Love ya'll! time to head home and have a beer.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that water looks amazing. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kevin Thanks for the posts. I have a few dives there also in the 70s. You can start a great shell collections from there. Look for the golden cowry, rare but found there. Keep your eye out for the sand tigers also. Keep the posts coming and glad your tour of duty is working out (IN THE WATER). Gene TEAM RECESS


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene, how's it going? we are always on the hunt for shells and sea glass. I'll google that Golden Cowery and get an idea of what to look for here's a few more :takephoto

is Tim Recess, and you're Purple Haze now?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kevin We still both use recess but try and sign our own names after posts. I use PURPLE HAZE mostly to reply to PM's and some time's to reply to post. Enjoy you diving over there. If you get the time make a 100 feet drift in a couple of thousand and shoot a big ono. But don't forget the pictures. Will be looking forward to your posts. Maybe when you get back you can take back the grouper master hat. Gene


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!! Glad to see they are not working you too hard.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so jelous dude! Those pics are sweet! Keep em comming and keep slayin more fish!!!


----------



## aubfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pics. Thanks for posting. Keep them coming, making us jealous.


----------

